# Spellcheck not working under Vista/Win7



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Strange thing is happening, Our spellcheck on just this one laptop is not working under Win7 64bit (It also did not work under Vista) I use Firefox 3.5.5 and have "spellcheck" selected in the options menu.
I use Firefox on several other PCs and they all work as they should.
Any ideas?


----------



## namuk (May 27, 2008)

Did you add the Addon to Firefox? say British English Dictionary ..


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Yes I did, and now it works. I never had to install an add on before. I've been reading that Win7 does not have built in spellcheck so thats strange.


----------



## namuk (May 27, 2008)

tonyvdb said:


> Yes I did, and now it works. I never had to install an add on before. I've been reading that Win7 does not have built in spellcheck so thats strange.


you always need to add spell check in firefox (unless you have a really old version) or enable it in Microsoft Outlook , in I.e you use ieSpell for there browser on any Op .


----------

